# UCI Road Champs jersey... Disrespectful ???



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

OK... so I want a new jersey and I like the look of the UCI rainbow jersey: https://www.probikekit.com/us/cloth...-champs-short-sleeve-cycling-jersey-2011.html 
No, I haven't 'earned' the right to wear it, nor do I have any thought or desire to fool people into thinking I have...

In a world of ugly/garish/boring bike jerseys... I like the clean, simple look. White & Bright Colors. I think it's eye-catching, highly visible to cars, etc. 
(e.g., that's the primary reason I wear a white helmet).

Am I *'disrespecting'* the World Road Champions by wearing 'their' jersey ??? 




Chompers said:


> I have to say I don't like it when people wear the rainbow colors. I find it disrespectful. The thing is I don't live too far from Steve Tilford who is actually a World Champion. The World Champion's jersey is something you earn, you shouldn't just be able to go out and buy a replica jersey . . . even though I know you can't race with a replica Jersey and can only wear it on club rides, those colors should still be sacred . . . I think.
> 
> I know we all know who the real World Champions are, but does everything have to be up for sale?


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I wear Jordan shoes and I don't think that's disrespectful and of course, I don't play like Jordan.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Rusted Angel said:


> I wear Jordan shoes and I don't think that's disrespectful and of course, I don't play like Jordan.


Yea, what Rusted Angel said. 

Cyclists that believe that it is wrong to wear team kit or World's jerseys and the like are living in some sort of fantasy land with dragons and magical powers. If you show up to a group ride wearing a World's jersey and someone mistakenly thinks you are the God of Thunder, they need to go hang out with their Dungeons and Dragons friends and stop cycling.


----------



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

*More like buying your own Super Bowl ring*

Wearing the rainbow jersey would be more like buying your own Super Bowl ring for $25k or walking around with a replica MVP trophy with your name on it. Wearing Jordan sneakers doesn't signify anything, it's a brand.


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

If they didn't want you wearing it they probably wouldn't sell it to you 


That said, I got a free TOC yellow jersey from a buddy a few months ago, and did feel a little self conscious suiting up in it to go ride in the area around baldy last Sunday... 

But the reality is, if you like it do it. A couple will scoff, many wont know and even more won't care/will think its just another jersy, I don't know anyone who doesn't ride with some team's kit on, and I don't know anyone on a team....you do the math. What, is some one who bought a Saxo Bank kit going to accuse you of wearing stuff you haven't earned?


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Litespeed_96 said:


> Wearing the rainbow jersey would be more like buying your own Super Bowl ring for $25k or walking around with a replica MVP trophy with your name on it. Wearing Jordan sneakers doesn't signify anything, it's a brand.


I see no difference between the Jordan sneakers and the rainbow jersey. Rainbow jersey's and pro team kits are sold to the everyday cyclist consumer at everyday consumer prices so the jersey maker can earn a profit. The examples of the $25,000 Super Bowl ring or making a replica MVP trophy are not the same in any way, shape or form. 

I don't understand why so many cyclists think they are something more or better than a typical recreational sport enthusiast. 99% of cyclists, including those that race, are no different than your typical recreational basketball or football player. These cyclists are as far removed from Thor Husvold as any typical basketball "A" league player is from Michael Jordan.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

If is for sale and you like it, buy it and wear it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It is a beautiful jersey. I wouldn't ride in it, but that's me.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

kbwh said:


> It is a beautiful jersey. I wouldn't ride in it, but that's me.


Thanks kbwh... I value your opinion. Just to be clear... You wouldn't ride in it out of respect for the World Champions? And do you feel the same way about wearing pro kits?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

ride whatever you want

During the World Champ races here in mendrisio I could see all kind of guys wearing the rainbows, nobody told them to take them off. Not even the UCI officials.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I would never wear it. Horizontal stripes make me look fat.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

First of all I don't think anyone would mistake me for a certain fellow countryman! I'd feel way overdressed in rainbows, I'm afraid.

Early in my cycling career (I started late at 28, some 18 years ago) I had amongst others a polka dot jersey, a Bianchi-Martini Racing MTB kit, a Gewiss-Playbus jersey and a pink Mercatone Uno-Bianchi jersey (a 1998 Pantani Giro victory commemorative), in use out on the road. Later I mainly used the club kits (I've even designed three!) and now I only ride in my current club's kit (see pic below). It doesn't have commercials on it, and there is no plans to change the looks of it, so it's just to stock up.

So: Being a bit of a fashion victim I have jersey, bibs, jacket, vest, arm, knee and leg warmers, summer and winter gloves, lycra and wind stopping shoe covers, bandana/pantani scarf in my club colours. If the weather is truly crappy and cold I have some black water repelling Endura tights and shoe covers, but the upper body is always clad in club colours.

To me the trouble with pro team kits is that they are so this year's model. That said I'd ride in a classic Bianchi-Campagnolo replica kit any day, and I think other classic pro team jerseys like the Renault-Elf and Brooklyn are pure class and good taste.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh enough of this. Wear whatever the hell you want and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. If it motivates you to get out on the bike, then that's all that matters.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Are you in Europe or in North Am or somewhere else? In North Am it seems to be considered a disrespectful thing. In Europe, they don't seem to mind. Elsewhere I don't know.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> "........ don't let anyone tell you otherwise..."


Good points. 

Then again, I suppose one could argue that it is the 'UCI's jersey' and they do tell you otherwise: 
_Rules for the use of the UCI World Champion’s jersey_: http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/g...bjTypeCode=FILE&type=FILE&id=NDE5NDk&LangId=1


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

orange_julius said:


> Are you in Europe or in North Am or somewhere else? In North Am it seems to be considered a disrespectful thing. In Europe, they don't seem to mind. Elsewhere I don't know.


OJ... Ah-oh... I'm a SOCAL boy.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Is cycling the only sport where world and national champions wear specific jerseys?


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

I somehow doubt you'll run into a world champion who will take umbrage with your choice of jersey.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Cycling is European*

Its a European dominate sport, in Europe all kinds of people wear the jersey of the rider, team or category of event they like best and/or support. If you like Thor, buy a Garmin version of it. If you like Danish Nat'l champ, buy his jersey. If you think the UCI world champ jersey is cool - buy it and wear it proudly. You are supporting cycling. If you like the Yankees, especially the year they last won the World Series, then buy the special edition Yankees world series jersey. There ain't nothing wrong with it.

If the UCI did not want you to wear it, they would not allow it to be licensed and sold. The UCI loves seeing people wearing these jerseys. If anyone were ever to say anything to you, they are an A-hole who has nothing better to do with their lives than worry about someone else's.

It is not like buying a trophy. The winner also gets a medal - thats the world champ trophy. If you buy a replica of the world champ medal and wear it around, then maybe you are pushing the limits a bit.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Love Commander said:


> I somehow doubt you'll run into a world champion who will take umbrage with your choice of jersey.


True... 

How about wearing it *'to honor' * the World Champions ??? Does that fly? :idea:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Wear it... Just don't show up to a race wearing it.


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

redmasi said:


> Good points.
> 
> Then again, I suppose one could argue that it is the 'UCI's jersey' and they do tell you otherwise:
> _Rules for the use of the UCI World Champion’s jersey_: http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/g...bjTypeCode=FILE&type=FILE&id=NDE5NDk&LangId=1


The UCI get a royalty for every one sold. Do you suppose they licence it out and then expect you will not wear it? Good grief. The better question is how you think it would be possible to "dis-respect" anything from the UCI?


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

fredstaple said:


> Its a European dominate sport, in Europe all kinds of people wear the jersey of the rider, team or category of event they like best and/or support. If you like Thor, buy a Garmin version of it. If you like Danish Nat'l champ, buy his jersey. If you think the UCI world champ jersey is cool - buy it and wear it proudly. You are supporting cycling. If you like the Yankees, especially the year they last won the World Series, then buy the special edition Yankees world series jersey. There ain't nothing wrong with it.
> 
> If the UCI did not want you to wear it, they would not allow it to be licensed and sold. The UCI loves seeing people wearing these jerseys. If anyone were ever to say anything to you, they are an A-hole who has nothing better to do with their lives than worry about someone else's.
> 
> It is not like buying a trophy. The winner also gets a medal - thats the world champ trophy. If you buy a replica of the world champ medal and wear it around, then maybe you are pushing the limits a bit.





ZoSoSwiM said:


> Wear it... Just don't show up to a race wearing it.


I can dig it! :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

redmasi said:


> OJ... Ah-oh... I'm a SOCAL boy.


White is good in the southern California sun. Besides, white is quite visible in traffic.

Get one and be Euro cool. American cool is not always really cool, you see. The Velominati Rules are in dire need of an euro editor...


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

kbwh said:


> White is good in the southern California sun. Besides, white is quite visible in traffic.
> 
> Get one and be Euro cool. American cool is not always really cool, you see. The Velominati Rules are in dire need of an euro editor...


LOL Euro cool it is... De Rosa, Campy, Cinelli, + UCI stripes. Damn I'll look good taking my turn up front! 

Ciao :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Just don't buy it too wide now, haha.


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

I think you can wear what you want. However, I once asked Stuart O'Grady what he thought about us regular folks wearing "pro" jerseys, and the World Champs jersey was the only one he felt should only be worn by the person who won it.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

In my case, it would be quite obvious to anybody who knew what the jersey signified that I hadn't won it and that I was wearing it in honor of those who had.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

wear it up here in the bay and you will have lots of friends.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

gregario said:


> "... However, I once asked Stuart O'Grady what he thought about us regular folks wearing "pro" jerseys, and the World Champs jersey was the only one he felt should only be worn by the person who won it."


I take it that's Stuart second to the left?


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

terrain said:


> wear it up here in the bay and you will have lots of friends.


:blush2:

hmmmm, different kind of rainbow?

As has been said, just don't wear it in competition and all should be good.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

It is what it is, but cycling has a lot of "rules". Wearing a World Champion, various pro team kits, or a XXL KOM jersey isn't a crime, but it advertises n00b sauce.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

Rusted Angel said:


> I wear Jordan shoes and I don't think that's disrespectful and of course, I don't play like Jordan.



Jordan's shoes were purchased, not earned or won. Frankly I would think it would be more like walking around wearing an Olympic gold medal or national title/Super Bowl ring having never been a part of the winning team. I see it as etiquette. Can you? Yes. Should you? Perhaps not.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

You know, how is this any different than wearing the jersey of your favorite hockey player or other sports favorite? But, me... I could easily wear a hockey jersey but do not ever see me wearing a champ bike jersey~ not quite sure why I feel that way. Maybe in my head I elevate that cycling jersey to another level. Besides, being a Clydesdale, it would just be so not right for me to wear such a jersey. IMHO it is at the same level of honoring those in the military: You might wear cammo, but a civi is never to salute Army personnel.

If you feel okay with it, wear it.


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

I think its similar to wearing a football(American) jersey. If you want to wear it then go for it! I think its a cool jersey but I wouldn't wear it cuz horizontal stripes just don't do it for me...


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Tschai said:


> I don't understand why so many cyclists think they are something more or better than a typical recreational sport enthusiast. 99% of cyclists, including those that race, are no different than your typical recreational basketball or football player. These cyclists are as far removed from Thor Husvold as any typical basketball "A" league player is from Michael Jordan.


Off topic (and this is an actual question), but are there amateur adult basketball or football players who continue the same kind of (playing) commitment to those sports as seems typical for Cat 1 or 2 racers? Those sports are much more popular, but I'm not aware of "serious" adult participation (which could just reflect the limitations of my own, little world).


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I guess it can be be kind of like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FucbvoFFy0


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Love Commander said:


> I somehow doubt you'll run into a world champion who will take umbrage with your choice of jersey.


I once did a P/1/2/3 crit that included a former world (track) champion and a cat 3 sporting the stripes. No words were exchanged.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

*They sell it so you can buy it*



Rusted Angel said:


> If is for sale and you like it, buy it and wear it.


+1, it is the reason it is for sale. Now if you have philisophical reasons not to wear it, fine; but I like the jersey for the same reasons you mentioned.

I do think a lot about the jersey's I buy. I wouldn't wear an event jersey that I didn't participate in or I wouldn't wear a Trek or Pinerello jersey because I ride a Cervelo. It's no big deal. I actually love the Bianchi jersey, I do have a Bianchi hybrid. The Bianchi jersey is clean cut and simple, I wish Cervelo would make one like that. I do have the Cerrvelo Team jersey from last year, rarely wear it, mainly because I realize wearing black jersey's have very little advantage (absorbs heat in the summer and less visible the rest of the time).


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Undecided said:


> I once did a P/1/2/3 crit that included a former world (track) champion and a cat 3 sporting the stripes. No words were exchanged.


To the astute, unspoken words can be powerful. Wonder if the Cat 3 would do it again..... ?


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

Personally, I don't wear pro team kits, and have thought about a WC jersey but decided against it. It is beautiful, however, and I certainly don't begrudge or scoff at people that wear either one. I guess my reasoning for not wearing a WC jersey is that i felt like it was essentially like stenciling "i'm a big deal" across my back. I'm probably too self conscious about the whole thing though.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

redmasi said:


> True...
> 
> How about wearing it *'to honor' * the World Champions ??? Does that fly? :idea:


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. It’s the opposite of disrespect, it’s paying homage to those who earned it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Undecided said:


> Off topic (and this is an actual question), but are there amateur adult basketball or football players who continue the same kind of (playing) commitment to those sports as seems typical for Cat 1 or 2 racers? Those sports are much more popular, but I'm not aware of "serious" adult participation (which could just reflect the limitations of my own, little world).


Not so much with football, as it requires so much in the way of organzation, people, space, etc.; and it's hard on the bodies of "grown-ups." But there are lots of guys who play basketball hard in various leagues, and it's quite analogous to bike racing.

In the other kind of football, there's a ton of people (mostly immigrants or their children) who play soccer regularly and way seriously. You're gonna see that mostly in ethnic communities in cities, but it's a big phenomenon. If there's a community nearby with lots of immigrants from Latin America, Africa, Ireland, U.K. or Italy, check out a park on evenings or weekends and you'll find some pretty intense "football" going on.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

I wear these, but I would feel funny wearing a WC or any other award-type jersey. To each his own.....


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Buy it and wear it if you like it, just don't try and enter a race with it on. A decent promoter won't let you wear a jersey you didn't earn and that goes for team kits too. 

I wouldn't wear the jersey but it has nothing to do with what it signifies, just that since I stopped racing I prefer plain kits without anything on them... but that's just me. 
If anyone gives you grief, it says a lot more about them than you.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

voodooguy said:


> You know, how is this any different than wearing the jersey of your favorite hockey player or other sports favorite?


I think the main difference is that when people wear hockey, football, or baseball jerseys they're usually sitting in the stands, or walking around the mall. It's pretty obvious that they're just fans, showing their support for their personal faves. Whereas a cyclist wearing a pro team or champion's jersey is generally out there doing the same thing the pros do (albeit not as well, obviously).

I'm in the group that wouldn't wear the rainbow jersey myself, but I really don't think any less of anyone who does.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Wear it... Just don't show up to a race wearing it.


This.

Its for sale withe UCI logo on it which means its OK by the governing body if you wear it. I personally would not wear it but if you like it fine by me, just don't try and race in it (yes I have seen people do this and yes they ended up racing with their jersey turned inside out).


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

PDex said:


> I wear these, but I would feel funny wearing a WC or any other award-type jersey. To each his own.....


Oddly enough my wife was given a set of those and with out thinking wore them to a race and had to turn the cuffs down to race (rightly so).


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Undecided said:


> I once did a P/1/2/3 crit that included a former world (track) champion and a cat 3 sporting the stripes. No words were exchanged.


What lax promoter let that fly?


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

I wouldn't.

It's one of those admittedly silly unspoken rules, but it's one that holds pretty true in the UK; it's a real 'I've not been doing this very long' badge.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

If you like it wear it. They have to license it in order for it to be sold so they are okaying it. What about all the football and basketball and soccer and hockey jerseys that are sold every day that are just like what the players wear and even have players names on the back? Would you wear an Indy Colts jersey with Manning on the back (or your favorite player in what ever sport)? No difference at all IMO. And if anyone sakes just tell them it is a retro Huston Astros jersey.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would rate this the same as wearing any professional team jersey. Go to an American Football or Baseball game and see all of the team Jerseys with names on them in the stands! Does anyone think because you are wearing that jersey you play for the team? Hell no they don't! So the only reason for not wearing that jersey is if you were going show up at a race and race in that jersey! That would be bad form and they probably would prevent you from starting wearing it. I have Team Cofidis, LA Vie Claire, FDJ kits that I wear pretty regularly in SoCal and I don't feel weird or uncomfortable doing it. As long as I don't show up ready to race in one of those kits who freaking cares what I wear? I paid my money for it just like my UCLA and Angels jerseys I am sure as hell going to wear them!


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

Since you are in socal, just keep this in mind. If you do any of the major group rides in town, there is a good chance you are going to run into someone with stripes on their jersey they've actually won. If you don't feel any sort of shame in that, go ahead and buy it.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

spade2you said:


> It is what it is, but cycling has a lot of "rules".


Most of them written by dorks.
Wear whatever you want, anyone who worries about someone else's jersey needs some real problems to worry about.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Wear it all you want, but if Big Thor sees you in it he might want to throw down!


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

You're only disrespecting it if you're on a "comfort" bike going 8mph. Wear/ride it like you earned it and enjoy.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I would have a difficult time riding with someone that had a problem with you wearing that jersey....wear what you want


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a BMC team kit, bought off the BMC website. I assume Cadel and George are okay with it then 
I would wear whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> I would have a difficult time riding with someone that had a problem with you wearing that jersey....wear what you want


I heartily +1 that!


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

To recap: 
- Wear what you like.
- Don't race in it. That's bad mojo.
- Noob alert! 

- At the same time, the 'you can't wear that' ethos comes from noobs that don't understand the difference between 'don't wear' and 'don't race in.' That is, it's only the noobs that seem to care either to wear it, or that it's not to be worn.


- Most importantly, never, ever buy the XXL polka-dot jersey.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

olr1 said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> It's one of those admittedly silly unspoken rules, but it's one that holds pretty true in the UK; it's a real 'I've not been doing this very long' badge.


It may be silly and may be unspoken but it is written down, see Rule 16:

http://www.velominati.com/blog/the-rules/#16

RULE 16:
Championship and race leader jerseys must only be worn if you’ve won the championship or led the race.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

Buy and wear it! For every person who scoffs, someone else will probably want to check it out (I would). It's a cool jersey...just try not to be the first one dropped on the group ride.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

cropduster said:


> Since you are in socal, just keep this in mind. If you do any of the major group rides in town, there is a good chance you are going to run into someone with stripes on their jersey they've actually won. If you don't feel any sort of shame in that, go ahead and buy it.


I am just guessing here but I don't see this guy going out and riding with La Grange, or showing up at Cuomo Street with the big boys in his UCI striped jersey. Or are you one of the racer boys in town that likes to ride with these groups, look down your nose at us mortals because we can't hold a pace line at 28mph? 

Go buy the damn jersey and wear it proudly! The licensing money goes to help keep the UCI running. I don't even think the guys that won the stripes care if you wear it!


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

voodooguy said:


> You know, how is this any different than wearing the jersey of your favorite hockey player or other sports favorite?


It isn't any different which is exactly the point, both actions look dumb and scream "I'm a pretender"...


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I wouldn't wear it but I do like this one. and i find it much more acceptable. 

http://www.probikekit.com/us/clothing/mens/cycling-clothing/jerseys/uci-fashion-short-sleeve-cycling-jersey-2011.html


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

rward325 said:


> I am just guessing here but I don't see this guy going out and riding with La Grange, or showing up at Cuomo Street with the big boys in his UCI striped jersey. Or are you one of the racer boys in town that likes to ride with these groups, look down your nose at us mortals because we can't hold a pace line at 28mph?
> 
> Go buy the damn jersey and wear it proudly! The licensing money goes to help keep the UCI running. I don't even think the guys that won the stripes care if you wear it!


If money from jersey sales goes to the UCI this is one more reason NOT to buy the jersey! 

At the risk of sounding elitist - Obviously anyone can and should wear whatever they want, but they should also be informed that wearing rainbow jersey is a bit like wearing underwear under their bike shorts - will raise a few eyebrows and will make it very clear to others that the rider is relatively new to the sport. Not that there is anything wrong with any of it.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Most of them written by dorks.
> Wear whatever you want, anyone who worries about someone else's jersey needs some real problems to worry about.


LOL. Damn straight. A bunch of big time dorks.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> I would have a difficult time riding with someone that had a problem with you wearing that jersey....wear what you want


Thank you Dave, that sounds much better!


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

It's sold on the net, buy the freaking thing and wear it! 

I see more shame in being such a big wuss that I'd let others dictate what I wear.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't wear the rainbow jersey unless I earned it. Same goes for the Stars and Stripes US national champs jersey. I think that it's something you have to earn first even if you are just out and about. I have also shared the track with former Keirin World Champion Jennie Reed; I feel that it would under play her achievements as an athlete if I were to wear the rainbow jersey. 

That being said --- if you want it get it. My feelings on the topic shouldn't sway your own thoughts.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Real racers respect the the UCI jerseys. You don't wear the jersey unless you won the jersey. If you did not win it, don't wear it. Don't be a dick.

Several years ago there was a guy who showed up on a group training ride wearing the rainbow jersey. He was warned not to wear it again. He did. About 5 or 6 miles into the ride we was taken down. Shame on him.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

waldo425 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't wear the rainbow jersey unless I earned it. Same goes for the Stars and Stripes US national champs jersey. I think that it's something you have to earn first even if you are just out and about. I have also shared the track with former Keirin World Champion Jennie Reed; I feel that it would under play her achievements as an athlete if I were to wear the rainbow jersey.
> 
> That being said --- if you want it get it. My feelings on the topic shouldn't sway your own thoughts.


I completely understand what you are saying and if I were riding with her on the track or anywhere else I would not wear a rainbow striped jersey! It would be insulting to her! As for the Stars and Stripes I think the same thing holds true. But if I am Joe cyclist riding the streets of Irvine, CA and riding through the canyons and along the coast with my friends or my club then I see no problem wearing this Jersey. Why else would they market these jerseys for sale to the general public? Are we to assume that they sell them to us for $100.00 so we can only hang them on the wall in our homes and look at them? 

UCI Rule 16 is written for competition. If I am entered in to any UCI sanctioned event then it would be against the rules to wear a jersey such as this unless I have earned it. I get that! The jersey shown has the UCI Logo right on it and therefore they are getting licensing revenues from the sale of the jersey. So what is the big deal if I or anyone else wears this jersey out on the streets of America? If you think about it, we are publicizing the rainbow stripes so that those not in the know will maybe ask us. Some guy that doesn't know crap about cycling and we end up being his first exposure to it.  So do you want to come off as some elitist person who looks down his nose at this person or do you want to be a good faith ambassador for our sport and let them walk away with a good impression of cyclists. A lot of what is being said in this thread is the attitude and the elitism that the average Joe complains about on the road when they meets most cyclists. I personally do not agree with this attitude. If this makes me a Fred, so be it.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dave IV said:


> Real racers respect the the UCI jerseys. You don't wear the jersey unless you won the jersey. If you did not win it, don't wear it. Don't be a dick.
> 
> Several years ago there was a guy who showed up on a group training ride wearing the rainbow jersey. He was warned not to wear it again. He did. About 5 or 6 miles into the ride we was taken down. Shame on him.


This is elitist attitude gone awry. What gives you the right to injure another human being for wearing a jersey? If he was warned then why did you let him start the ride? Was it just so you could take your elitist attitude and physically injure him? I really want to personally attack you at this point but I respect this board to much to do that. You are a troll. I ride in and around Irvine, CA. Please look for pictures of my bikes that are posted on this board everywhere. I just purchased the jersey and will be wearing it in my town. I invite you to come to my town and try and take me down.


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

Why would I wear a world champ jersey when I am not? I'm just a run of the mill cat 3. Same thing for any other sport like basketball or football. I may like a player but I am not that player. So why fantasize that I am or copy them? World champ jerseys look cool because of what it stands for, being a world champ.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

rward325 said:


> This is elitist attitude gone awry. What gives you the right to injure another human being for wearing a jersey? If he was warned then why did you let him start the ride? Was it just so you could take your elitist attitude and physically injure him? I really want to personally attack you at this point but I respect this board to much to do that. You are a troll. I ride in and around Irvine, CA. Please look for pictures of my bikes that are posted on this board everywhere. I just purchased the jersey and will be wearing it in my town. I invite you to come to my town and try and take me down.


I said he was taken down. I did not do it; but I did not have any sympathy for him either. He was warned once. He should not have shown up on that ride a second time wearing that jersey.


----------



## rice cube (Apr 29, 2011)

i just thought ill add that there are people out there who play football (American) that take it seriously. i just got into cycling but ive been playing semi-pro football for about 4 years now. some guys end up getting paid and play in leagues like arena or europe leagues. they dont get paid a lot. but they do get paid to play. 




JCavilia said:


> Not so much with football, as it requires so much in the way of organzation, people, space, etc.; and it's hard on the bodies of "grown-ups." But there are lots of guys who play basketball hard in various leagues, and it's quite analogous to bike racing.
> 
> In the other kind of football, there's a ton of people (mostly immigrants or their children) who play soccer regularly and way seriously. You're gonna see that mostly in ethnic communities in cities, but it's a big phenomenon. If there's a community nearby with lots of immigrants from Latin America, Africa, Ireland, U.K. or Italy, check out a park on evenings or weekends and you'll find some pretty intense "football" going on.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Dave IV said:


> I said he was taken down. I did not do it; but I did not have any sympathy for him either. He was warned once. He should not have shown up on that ride a second time wearing that jersey.


That is a vile thing to do to another rider just because you and your pals don't like his fashion sense.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

rward325 said:


> I completely understand what you are saying and if I were riding with her on the track or anywhere else I would not wear a rainbow striped jersey! It would be insulting to her! As for the Stars and Stripes I think the same thing holds true. But if I am Joe cyclist riding the streets of Irvine, CA and riding through the canyons and along the coast with my friends or my club then I see no problem wearing this Jersey. Why else would they market these jerseys for sale to the general public? Are we to assume that they sell them to us for $100.00 so we can only hang them on the wall in our homes and look at them?
> 
> UCI Rule 16 is written for competition. If I am entered in to any UCI sanctioned event then it would be against the rules to wear a jersey such as this unless I have earned it. I get that! The jersey shown has the UCI Logo right on it and therefore they are getting licensing revenues from the sale of the jersey. So what is the big deal if I or anyone else wears this jersey out on the streets of America? If you think about it, we are publicizing the rainbow stripes so that those not in the know will maybe ask us. Some guy that doesn't know crap about cycling and we end up being his first exposure to it. So do you want to come off as some elitist person who looks down his nose at this person or do you want to be a good faith ambassador for our sport and let them walk away with a good impression of cyclists. A lot of what is being said in this thread is the attitude and the elitism that the average Joe complains about on the road when they meets most cyclists. I personally do not agree with this attitude. If this makes me a Fred, so be it.


I hope that my comments didn't come off as being elitist. 

I agree with you. If you want to wear it; far be it from me to say otherwise. Just because it's not my thing doesn't mean that it can't be yours. By no means am I the boss of what you wear. I won't think anything less of a rider wearing such a jersey.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

thor isnt doing it much respect this season so do as you please


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Dave IV said:


> I said he was taken down. I did not do it; but I did not have any sympathy for him either. He was warned once. He should not have shown up on that ride a second time wearing that jersey.


That means that by supporting this scenario, you respect a cycling jersey with 'special' colors more than a human life. Pitiful.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave IV said:


> I said he was taken down. I did not do it; but I did not have any sympathy for him either. He was warned once. He should not have shown up on that ride a second time wearing that jersey.


Although there are lots of posts on RBR with which I disagree or find to be juvenile, I can count on one hand the posts over the 10+ years that I have been here that have caused my blood to boil. Whether you took down the guy or just was happy that one of your buddies did so, you are beneath my contempt.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Dave IV said:


> I said he was taken down. I did not do it; but I did not have any sympathy for him either. He was warned once. He should not have shown up on that ride a second time wearing that jersey.


Damn, I can't believe that I am reading this. You know, there seems to have always been a bit of an elitist aura in some bicycling groups. But, you and your co-riders have truly taken it to another level. The fact that your group engaged in this behavior makes me puke up in my mouth. The fact that you condone this and continue to engage with this group speaks to your lack of integrity and judgement. Disgusting.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Dave IV said:


> Real racers respect the the UCI jerseys. You don't wear the jersey unless you won the jersey. If you did not win it, don't wear it. Don't be a dick.


Who's being the dick? Are you kidding me?



Dave IV said:


> Several years ago there was a guy who showed up on a group training ride wearing the rainbow jersey. He was warned not to wear it again. He did. About 5 or 6 miles into the ride we was taken down. Shame on him.


The ass****(s) who did the taking down should have had both legs broken with a baseball bat- on the spot- and their bike(s) demolished. What is this- the bike Taliban? It's a freakin JERSEY!!!!


----------



## gyllborgm (Aug 12, 2008)

*Go for it*

If you like the jersey it really does not matter what others think. Just my two cents.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

ToF said:


> That is a vile thing to do to another rider just because you and your pals don't like his fashion sense.


Agreed. This has gone too far - even if the rider went down on his own, and you are "happy" that it happened because of the jersey incident (which is what I hope happened - nobody should be taking anyone down in the group ride), even then it is a vile thing to do.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

I wouldn't wear a pro kit, or a champions jersey unless it was retro cool, I earned it, or there was a special significance to it. ie: My wife has a breakaway from cancer most courageous jersey from ToC. But, I'll give her a pass as a cancer survivor that did the breakaway mile there 

But then again, I think all the sports jerseys (football, etc) are tacky as well. To each their own.

As for maliciously taking somebody out for doing something that you think is tacky, that makes you not only more tacky, but a felon. How's that different than beating a guy wearing a Giant's jersey at a Dodger game into a coma?


----------



## Wangster (Feb 23, 2011)

Does this solve the problem?


----------



## Wangster (Feb 23, 2011)

Does this solve the problem?

http://www.twinsix.com/gear/mens-tech/the-dopers-suck-2011-white#1


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

This thread is just silly.

Firstly it's a purely superficial issue involved in an activity (that I hold at least to be) about having fun.

I just can't understand why harming someone - who for all we know has had no intention to harm anyone else by their decision to wear something as simple as a jersey - is at all justifiable (or that anyone can consider it to be so).

A little more conversation, a lot less action - could help your group ride out, a lot.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Dave IV said:


> Real racers respect the the UCI jerseys. You don't wear the jersey unless you won the jersey. If you did not win it, don't wear it. Don't be a dick.
> 
> Several years ago there was a guy who showed up on a group training ride wearing the rainbow jersey. He was warned not to wear it again. He did. About 5 or 6 miles into the ride we was taken down. Shame on him.



Makes me want to get myself a UCI rainbow jersey and show up to every group ride I can wearing it...


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Litespeed_96 said:


> Wearing the rainbow jersey would be more like buying your own Super Bowl ring for $25k or walking around with a replica MVP trophy with your name on it. Wearing Jordan sneakers doesn't signify anything, it's a brand.


dumbest comparison...
It does look kind a dorky wearing the whole team kit. but i do have some mapei jerseys I love. I see nothing wrong using the uci champ jersey. I love the maglia rosa


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Undecided said:


> "... I once did a P/1/2/3 crit that included a former world (track) champion and a cat 3 sporting the stripes. No words were exchanged."





Dave IV said:


> "... Several years ago there was a guy who showed up on a group training ride wearing the rainbow jersey. He was warned not to wear it again. He did. About 5 or 6 miles into the ride we was taken down. Shame on him.



One is a Champion. One is a bunch of Losers. Had that been me, it would not have been the end of the story.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dave IV said:


> I said he was taken down. I did not do it; but I did not have any sympathy for him either. He was warned once. He should not have shown up on that ride a second time wearing that jersey.


Taken down? Are you guys nuts? I still think most who wear the WC jersey or a Pro Tour jersey are probably n00bs and they'll go away after the first hill, but never have I heard of riders being taken down for fasion infractions.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

voodooguy said:


> Damn, I can't believe that I am reading this. You know, there seems to have always been a bit of an elitist aura in some bicycling groups. But, you and your co-riders have truly taken it to another level. The fact that your group engaged in this behavior makes me puke up in my mouth. The fact that you condone this and continue to engage with this group speaks to your lack of integrity and judgement. Disgusting.



This was a group of about 30-40 racers that would meet for a training ride. Some were my friends, others were acquaintances, and others I did not know. This guy showed up wearing the rainbow jersey. He was told not to do it again. He showed up at the following week's ride wearing it as if he were intentionally trying to piss-off the group. He insisted on wearing it. All I know is that a few miles into the ride he was on the ground and no one showed any concern. 

If he wanted to wear the jersey, he should not have insisted on riding with this group. This is the same as any other organized activity. You abide by the rules of the group or organizing body. If you do not like the rules you find somewhere else to play. If you insist upon antagonizing the group, you may suffer the consequences.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dave IV said:


> This was a group of about 30-40 racers that would meet for a training ride. Some were my friends, others were acquaintances, and others I did not know. This guy showed up wearing the rainbow jersey. He was told not to do it again. He showed up at the following week's ride wearing it as if he were intentionally trying to piss-off the group. He insisted on wearing it. All I know is that a few miles into the ride he was on the ground and no one showed any concern.
> 
> If he wanted to wear the jersey, he should not have insisted on riding with this group. This is the same as any other organized activity. You abide by the rules of the group or organizing body. If you do not like the rules you find somewhere else to play. If you insist upon antagonizing the group, you may suffer the consequences.


On a training ride? Please let me know where you guys ride so I can avoid it.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Dave IV said:


> I said he was taken down. I did not do it; but I did not have any sympathy for him either. He was warned once. He should not have shown up on that ride a second time wearing that jersey.


what an arse. You cant be called a person. so stupid


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, I'm amazed at how this thread devolved into talk about someone being hurt for wearing a jersey - I can't imagine anything so inconsequential as wearing a jersey (even after being "warned") leading to someone being injured. That is disgusting.

That being said, I'm hardly a seasoned rider myself, but I'd personally feel weird wearing a WC jersey. I think you need to earn it, but I stand by the right for folks to wear whatever they feel comfortable in. I'd also feel weird wearing current pro-team kits, but that's just because I'm sort of slow. 

Vintage team jerseys, though - those are cool and I have my eye on a number of them.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I cannot believe some of what I am reading here. Truly shameful.

What began as a discussion about attire (and I believe one should wear whatever one likes) ended up showing some of the darker sides of people in general and road cyclists in particular.

Hopefully some people will take some lessons out of this.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Dave IV said:


> This was a group of about 30-40 racers that would meet for a training ride. Some were my friends, others were acquaintances, and others I did not know. This guy showed up wearing the rainbow jersey. He was told not to do it again. He showed up at the following week's ride wearing it as if he were intentionally trying to piss-off the group. He insisted on wearing it. All I know is that a few miles into the ride he was on the ground and no one showed any concern.
> 
> If he wanted to wear the jersey, he should not have insisted on riding with this group. This is the same as any other organized activity. You abide by the rules of the group or organizing body. If you do not like the rules you find somewhere else to play. If you insist upon antagonizing the group, you may suffer the consequences.


You, your friends, acquaintances and unknowns do nothing more than tarnish the name and perception of what is a wonderful activity. The arrogance and self-righteous attitude towards a fellow rider is absolutely inexcusable. All this for wearing a jersey... group rules? Cowpuckey, that is ridiculous. Who put that group in charge of fashion? Would the same happen to a rider that didn't have components that met the "standard" ... oh wait, my bibs come Performance... is that okay??? Again, the mere fact that you did not stop to help and the support you display for this incident speaks loud and clear about who you are... sad and pathetic.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Argentius said:


> I cannot believe some of what I am reading here. Truly shameful.
> 
> What began as a discussion about attire (and I believe one should wear whatever one likes) ended up showing some of the darker sides of people in general and road cyclists in particular.
> 
> Hopefully some people will take some lessons out of this.


You know, you are absolutely correct. And, I apologize to those within this thread and even dave IV. I am astounded by the intensity of my response to this behavior. To me, it is simply juvenile. Possibly it may be that 6 months ago I got hit and there were many people around to help me up and support me. I cannot fathom what it may have been like for the rider that went down.


----------



## mango1 (Jul 22, 2010)

redmasi said:


> One is a Champion. One is a bunch of Losers. Had that been me, it would not have been the end of the story.


You seem like a stand-up kinda guy to me. 

If you are... I say ride hard and wear it proudly, for all it stands for. :thumbsup:


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

I wouldn't feel comfortable showing up for a group ride in a Rainbow jersey or any (current) pro team kit. Just like I wouldn't show up for softball practice wearing a Josh Hamilton replica Texas Rangers jersey. I am tempted, however, to buy a retro 7-Eleven jersey from time-to-time, but that team has been defunct for decades. Double standard, I know.


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

rward325 said:


> I am just guessing here but I don't see this guy going out and riding with La Grange, or showing up at Cuomo Street with the big boys in his UCI striped jersey. Or are you one of the racer boys in town that likes to ride with these groups, look down your nose at us mortals because we can't hold a pace line at 28mph?
> 
> Go buy the damn jersey and wear it proudly! The licensing money goes to help keep the UCI running. I don't even think the guys that won the stripes care if you wear it!


My point is, if he feels comfortable wearing it in the presence of someone who has earned it, that's fine. I doubt the person who actually won it would care. The mere fact that he's asking the questions suggests that he may be a bit self conscious and concerned with breaking protocol. Agreed? 

Btw, what if he wants to do como, simi or la grange? 

I say, wear it if you want, that's actually not a bad thing because it will signify to guys around you that you are relatively new to the sport so they'll give you a little extra birth in the pack.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*why God why?*



redmasi said:


> OK... so I want a new jersey and I like the look of the UCI rainbow jersey: https://www.probikekit.com/us/cloth...-champs-short-sleeve-cycling-jersey-2011.html
> No, I haven't 'earned' the right to wear it, nor do I have any thought or desire to fool people into thinking I have...
> 
> In a world of ugly/garish/boring bike jerseys... I like the clean, simple look. White & Bright Colors. I think it's eye-catching, highly visible to cars, etc.
> ...



Thios comes up every so may years here and really, most people who say that have never ever ridden at that level and cant, so **** em.

Additionally, lets take this a tsep further shall we? You are in line to see Shaq play, the middle aged fat bald white guy in front of you is wearing a Shaq jersey, Whats going on here?

1)I think we are all safe to assume that the bald fat middle aged white guy who is under 6 feet in heigth is not going to play like Shaq. In fact, I think sits safe to say, the guy knows that and I think we all know, Shaq knows that, so, I am all good with that

2)How about the guy on a really high end bike that does not fit, who never rides more than 50 miles a week, and is just a PITA on every ride. WHAT IF, WHAT IF, he showed uop wearing a Molteni jersey? I think we all know Eddy is OK with that. Sadly, the guy on the bike might just think, he is a bad azz and will ride even better...not OR MAYBE, JUST MAYBE, he is just like that fat middle aged white guy wearing the Shaq jersey.........

The people who comment on this, need to bend over and clean off your sweaty bean bag. **** them, their momma, their daddy and their dead grandparents, its your ride, its your jersey, tough crap


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*what a buch of losers*



Dave IV said:


> This was a group of about 30-40 racers that would meet for a training ride. Some were my friends, others were acquaintances, and others I did not know. This guy showed up wearing the rainbow jersey. He was told not to do it again. He showed up at the following week's ride wearing it as if he were intentionally trying to piss-off the group. He insisted on wearing it. All I know is that a few miles into the ride he was on the ground and no one showed any concern.
> 
> If he wanted to wear the jersey, he should not have insisted on riding with this group. This is the same as any other organized activity. You abide by the rules of the group or organizing body. If you do not like the rules you find somewhere else to play. If you insist upon antagonizing the group, you may suffer the consequences.


If you used the energy you think you have to ride well and not comment, you would be Olympic champions. What a bunch of lamers. In my second year of Parkinsons I met a group of jerks, freaks morons and weirdos just like you and I was LMAO when I dropped them. The deal is at 75, I will be a cripple and be fed through tubes and I might lost some cognitive skill, but the reality for you is that you are a spiritual cripple and there is no balm of salve and I would beg to be a vegetable before I wasted precious hours with pestilance your kind represents to this the finest of sports.....


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*sickly and cowardly*



Dave IV said:


> I said he was taken down. I did not do it; but I did not have any sympathy for him either. He was warned once. He should not have shown up on that ride a second time wearing that jersey.


You understand that such actions are heavily penalized uynder the UCI system. YOU are a coward for not showing the decency and respect this sport deserves, and you let it happen and I suspect you secretly thought it was OK. Thats a disease my man, get treated.

Shame on you, shame on your team.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*where does he ride*



ZoSoSwiM said:


> Makes me want to get myself a UCI rainbow jersey and show up to every group ride I can wearing it...


I am going to do the same. where does this loser ride?


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttug said:


> ................
> Additionally, lets take this a tsep further shall we? You are in line to see Shaq play, the middle aged fat bald white guy in front of you is wearing a Shaq jersey, Whats going on here?
> ..............


IMO, this comparison (which is mentioned by a few others) is not a correct comparison.

I have no issue with a fan wearing a Shaq jersey (or any type of other jersey). It shows that you are a fan, support the team, etc.

In my view, a better comparison to wearing the rainbow/polkadot/green/etc. would be a fan buying a green jacket to wear golfing, superbowl ring, olympic rings, or something else similar.

I feel that, generally, the stripes need to be earned, just like the jacket or the ring. 

All that being said, I could care less what you wear, the stripes jersey does look awesome, and I won't be mean to you if you show up wearing it.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*why again*



pcs2 said:


> IMO, this comparison (which is mentioned by a few others) is not a correct comparison.
> 
> I have no issue with a fan wearing a Shaq jersey (or any type of other jersey). It shows that you are a fan, support the team, etc.
> 
> ...


So I wear a Super Bowl Jersey or the hats that only were worn by players on the winning team, which are offered to the public for sale.......I get the respect thing but, lets cut the crap and be real for moment shall we? If you rode at that level, it would be a tad obvious dont ya think? 

World champions at any sport, sorry, youy are a wiorl champion, and yes, you earned the title, but this whole jersey thing, and the ebhaviors espoused, thats bullcrap. I know riders who were actually gifted oon a bike, and this thing is nuts. Its enacted by guys who are losers.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think now we're just trying to be overdramatic. Plus, I'm thinking there's a 50% chance that 'ol Dave IV is lying about his experience anyway. I would assume most riders who are told what not to wear would have found another ride since it's rare in most cities that you're stuck with ONE group ride on a given day. 

I'm not defending the "rules" of the cycling, but I abide by my local areas rules because I respect the other riders and do not need to rebel to prove some sort of point. I'm mostly looking out for myself when I steer clear of most people who look like n00bs because I don't want to find out the hard way and on the pavement because they don't know how to hold their line or function in a pace line. N00bs do these sort of thing, which I also did when I was new. The Discovery jersey is only for basement workouts. Since then, I've seen others with Cofidis, Discovery, KOM, etc. and their riding demonstrated that they were a little too new to cycling for my tastes from a safety perspective.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttug said:


> So I wear a Super Bowl Jersey or the hats that only were worn by players on the winning team, which are offered to the public for sale.



I figured a response would be the "winning division/conference/etc." hats or shirts. Not the same thing in my eyes, those to me represent more celebratory items than workout gear.



ttug said:


> ......I get the respect thing but, lets cut the crap and be real for moment shall we? If you rode at that level, it would be a tad obvious dont ya think?


I don't think that it has anything to do with what level you ride at. I simply won't wear a jersey like those mentioned.



ttug said:


> World champions at any sport, sorry, youy are a wiorl champion, and yes, you earned the title, but this whole jersey thing, and the ebhaviors espoused, thats bullcrap. I know riders who were actually gifted oon a bike, and this thing is nuts. Its enacted by guys who are losers.


In my former sport, we had unwritten uniform rules. Certain uniforms were only worn on race day, or at world championships, and everyone followed those rules. I don't think it's bullcrap, I think it's a nice tradition. If people don't want to adhere to it though, that's fine.

I certainly don't think I am a loser as you describe, but you can keep feeling that way if you want.

As to the guy who left behind the downed rider........that's another story.


----------



## labmonkey526 (Aug 9, 2009)

Way too much dbag-o-rama with this thread. Seriously, then why do they sell the effing things (champion, team kit, etc..) if it's such a faux pas? 

And hurting somebody over a shirt is WAY over the line. I mean seriously. I would have sued the bastards and filed a police complaint just to make their life a living hell. They would be so deep in paperwork it would have cost them $50K just to swim out of it and I wouldn't care if I lost. 

Okay now I'm being a dbag! I've got to get out of this bad karma thread.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

The UCI should just not license the "champion" jerseys for sale. That way the cyclist that earned it gets a rare jersey, it means something and maybe worth something due to it's rarity.

Maybe the serious racers/cyclists in these events should petition/request the UCI to not license the jerseys (if that's possible).

The average rider would just have to stick with pro team jerseys which I think is good thing for the sport, noob or not.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

This is ridiculous. Wear what you want. Anyone who gives you crap can f*** off.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*did not say that*



pcs2 said:


> I figured a response would be the "winning division/conference/etc." hats or shirts. Not the same thing in my eyes, those to me represent more celebratory items than workout gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said the losers are the people who actually cause another athlete pain and woe because of what they wore. There are far more efficient ways of enforsing a uniform code etc etc. IF thats the cvase, its cool, you agreed for some reason that hey, you have a uniform code, that means you wear certain designated apparel. End of story.

As to tradition, I think thats cool too. AS LONG AS its understood, a tradition does not violent action aganist another make. Thats ridiculous. AND I AGREE, the turd, the freak that allowed that man to be hurt, thats a cowards way. My hands might shake, but that day, the only thing that would shake would be that pricks head as I choked the life out of him. That son of a bicth, that *******, that nickel an hour whoore banger, **** him


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttug said:


> I said the losers are the people who actually cause another athlete pain and woe because of what they wore. There are far more efficient ways of enforsing a uniform code etc etc. IF thats the cvase, its cool, you agreed for some reason that hey, you have a uniform code, that means you wear certain designated apparel. End of story.


You didn't say that, but looking back I can believe that is what you meant. And of course, any reasonable person would agree. Unfortunately, there are goofballs in every aspect of life, it's not limited to goofs trying to enforce some loose traditions.



ttug said:


> As to tradition, I think thats cool too. AS LONG AS its understood, a tradition does not violent action aganist another make. Thats ridiculous. AND I AGREE, the turd, the freak that allowed that man to be hurt, thats a cowards way.


Anyone advocating violence for silly things like tradition and fashion needs to have their head examined, however, I find the majority of guys I ride with are of the same disposition as myself.




ttug said:


> My hands might shake, but that day, the only thing that would shake would be that pricks head as I choked the life out of him. That son of a bicth, that *******, that nickel an hour whoore banger, **** him


This just scares me.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Dave IV said:


> Real racers respect the the UCI jerseys. You don't wear the jersey unless you won the jersey. If you did not win it, don't wear it. Don't be a dick.
> 
> Several years ago there was a guy who showed up on a group training ride wearing the rainbow jersey. He was warned not to wear it again. He did. About 5 or 6 miles into the ride we was taken down. Shame on him.


Real racers would not give a rat's anus what recreational cyclists wear on group rides. They also would NEVER ride with anyone that knowingly took down a rider for any reason, let alone wearing a piece of clothing. 

I will say it again. The only racers that are REAL racers are the top 1%, or perhaps even less. Real racers are not this bunch of Joe Schmoe USCF butt tards that were on this group ride of yours. 

Real racers. F'ing ridiculous.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

cropduster said:


> Since you are in socal, just keep this in mind. If you do any of the major group rides in town, there is a good chance you are going to run into someone with stripes on their jersey they've actually won. If you don't feel any sort of shame in that, go ahead and buy it.


^^^^^ What he said


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave IV said:


> Real racers respect the the UCI jerseys. You don't wear the jersey unless you won the jersey. If you did not win it, don't wear it. Don't be a dick.
> 
> Several years ago there was a guy who showed up on a group training ride wearing the rainbow jersey. He was warned not to wear it again. He did. About 5 or 6 miles into the ride we was taken down. Shame on him.


You are calling someone else a dick, now that's really the pot calling the kettle black!

You took someone down for wearing a jersey. What a tough guy you are.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Makes me want to get myself a UCI rainbow jersey and show up to every group ride I can wearing it...


Repped. Couldn't agree more.

Gotta wonder how many noobs encounter social cripples like this dave guy and get totally turned off cycling. How could anyone have such an inflated ego? You are a "real racer" LOL! So what? Come back when you do something worthwhile like curing cancer. Until then you're just a self important goof on a bicycle.


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

Tschai said:


> Real racers would not give a rat's anus what recreational cyclists wear on group rides. They also would NEVER ride with anyone that knowingly took down a rider for any reason, let alone wearing a piece of clothing.
> 
> I will say it again. The only racers that are REAL racers are the top 1%, or perhaps even less. Real racers are not this bunch of Joe Schmoe USCF butt tards that were on this group ride of yours.
> 
> Real racers. F'ing ridiculous.



+1000....Goes to show the stupidity of these wannabees. Taking someone down usually involves going down with them. Who'd be stupid enough to go down with the rider risking their own physical well being over something so stupid? Wannabees!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I also say wear whatever you want. Like the OP said, he just likes how the jersey looks and that's the reason he wants to wear it. He's not trying to front as a "true" UCI world champion...and common, anyone who knows anything about pro cycling would not even look or think twice that he's a UCI WC. 

I honestly think that it is not so different from cyclists who own, for example, S-works Saxo Bank tarmacs or Liquigas SuperSix HM bikes. These are just consumer products, that is it. Geez, don't over analyze. :mad2:


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Tschai said:


> Real racers would not give a rat's anus what recreational cyclists wear on group rides. They also would NEVER ride with anyone that knowingly took down a rider for any reason, let alone wearing a piece of clothing.
> 
> I will say it again. The only racers that are REAL racers are the top 1%, or perhaps even less. Real racers are not this bunch of Joe Schmoe USCF butt tards that were on this group ride of yours.
> 
> Real racers. F'ing ridiculous.


This. Couldn't say it better myself.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that jersey is a trophy/honor for those relevant world class racers, so cannot compare to mj sneakers or a cowboys/manu jersey. but wear whatever you want, altho you might get confused w/ a lgbt supporter... nttawwt


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I agree that football, baseball, and bassitball don't really compare to cycling. If you're on the road and riding, you're probably doing 3-4x the monthly activity of those fans in a single day.


----------



## wldct69 (Apr 6, 2011)

Years ago Greg LeMond Showed up wearing a yellow jersey to a race in Bisbee Arizona. He was sixteen, and was given **** about it. 

Who had the last laugh here. lol 

I thought that was a funny story.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

ttug said:


> The people who comment on this, need to bend over and clean off your sweaty bean bag. **** them, their momma, their daddy and their dead grandparents, its your ride, its your jersey, tough crap


This is why I <3 you.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

voodooguy said:


> You, your friends, acquaintances and unknowns do nothing more than tarnish the name and perception of what is a wonderful activity. The arrogance and self-righteous attitude towards a fellow rider is absolutely inexcusable. All this for wearing a jersey... group rules? Cowpuckey, that is ridiculous. Who put that group in charge of fashion? Would the same happen to a rider that didn't have components that met the "standard" ... oh wait, my bibs come Performance... is that okay??? Again, the mere fact that you did not stop to help and the support you display for this incident speaks loud and clear about who you are... sad and pathetic.


Not withstanding the flaws you may attribute to this group, these were the most informative, instructional riders I have ever known. This group rode during my beginning years as a competitive cyclist (decades ago) and included predominately cat. 1 and 2 riders and several national champions. These guys taught me real bike- handling skills.

These guys were dead freaking serious about training and would teach you everything they knew, but they expected you to listen and understand. The World Championship jersey guy was not the only one to hit the deck. For instance, you were told once, maybe twice, not to overlap wheels. The third time you were shown what happens when you overlap wheels and this usually resulted with you on the ground.

These were the original "Harden-The-****-Up" guys.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dave IV said:


> Not withstanding the flaws you may attribute to this group, these were the most informative, instructional riders I have ever known. This group rode during my beginning years as a competitive cyclist (decades ago) and included predominately cat. 1 and 2 riders and several national champions. These guys taught me real bike- handling skills.
> 
> These guys were dead freaking serious about training and would teach you everything they knew, but they expected you to listen and understand. The World Championship jersey guy was not the only one to hit the deck. For instance, you were told once, maybe twice, not to overlap wheels. The third time you were shown what happens when you overlap wheels and this usually resulted with you on the ground.
> 
> These were the original "Harden-The-****-Up" guys.


Not one, but _several_ national champs and they put riders on the ground. Riiiiiiiiight.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Dave IV said:


> These guys taught me real bike- handling skills.


I'm sure they did.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Dave IV said:


> Not withstanding the flaws you may attribute to this group, these were the most informative, instructional riders I have ever known. This group rode during my beginning years as a competitive cyclist (decades ago) and included predominately cat. 1 and 2 riders and several national champions. These guys taught me real bike- handling skills.
> 
> These guys were dead freaking serious about training and would teach you everything they knew, but they expected you to listen and understand. The World Championship jersey guy was not the only one to hit the deck. For instance, you were told once, maybe twice, not to overlap wheels. The third time you were shown what happens when you overlap wheels and this usually resulted with you on the ground.
> 
> These were the original "Harden-The-****-Up" guys.


So they actively tried to take out riders who overlapped a wheel?

F*** you guys, I don't care HOW awesome the group is, that is f***ing ridiculous, and you know it.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> So they actively tried to take out riders who overlapped a wheel?
> 
> F*** you guys, I don't care HOW awesome the group is, that is f***ing ridiculous, and you know it.


Maybe, but when you showed up to ride with this group you knew what to expect. No one stumbled upon these rides by accident.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Dave IV said:


> Maybe, but when you showed up to ride with this group you knew what to expect. No one stumbled upon these rides by accident.


So they distinctly advertise "you make a mistake we'll crash you" and still get riders? Boy, riders out there must be plenty stupid. Everyone makes mistakes. I'd hate to pay for every mistake I ever made by being put on the pavement.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Anecdote*

We were going up the first hill as warmup before today's race, and a fellow in full Team Sky Kit came round a bend. Pro team kits is as I've written previously not something I'd wear.
Anyway, this bloke looked a lot like Kurt-Asle Arvesen, so well, you know, we thought It maybe was a bit over the top wearing his kit to.
Back down in the start area we heard the announcer say that Arvesen _and_ Gabriel Rasch was riding the race. We had a good laugh then.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

there are rules for what you cannot wear in sanctioned races... not always enforced tho


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

kbwh said:


> We were going up the first hill as warmup before today's race, and a fellow in full Team Sky Kit came round a bend. Pro team kits is as I've written previously not something I'd wear.
> Anyway, this bloke looked a lot like Kurt-Asle Arvesen, so well, you know, we thought It maybe was a bit over the top wearing his kit to.
> Back down in the start area we heard the announcer say that Arvesen _and_ Gabriel Rasch was riding the race. We had a good laugh then.


How did he do?

Pretty cool rubbing shoulders with the big guys. That's what I love about cycling.


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

Look, it's your money, do whatever you want with it. If you like the jersey get it. I will say this though, the more serious you get into cycling, i.e.) riding with groups, racing, the less likely you are going to actually want to wear it.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Dave IV said:


> These were the original "Harden-The-****-Up" guys.


Sounds more like prissy fashionista b*tches.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dave IV said:


> Maybe, but when you showed up to ride with this group you knew what to expect. No one stumbled upon these rides by accident.


Here's what I think. You're either making this up for attention or you were fed a fish story by someone who heard it from someone else. 

If a group ride cops an unreasonable attitude, 95% of riders will ride elsewhere. 

If you are riding with current and ex national champs, most rookie riders will be dropped with minimal effort. I'm far from pro and the usual offenders of "the rules" are off the back after the first hill or two. 

Finally, if you intentionally put a rider on the ground and leave them there, they'd be really pissed and they know where to find the pricks who did it to them and return the favor sooner or later.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I have and wear the 2009 US Nationals jersey. I wear it with pride and don't care about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave IV said:


> I said he was taken down. I did not do it; but I did not have any sympathy for him either. He was warned once. He should not have shown up on that ride a second time wearing that jersey.


Who ever took him down is an ******* and shame on you for not feeling sympathy for him and for abiding someone that would crash and injure someone for their clothing choice. Note to you and the people you ride with A) it not a race B) you don't have the ride to inforce rules like this with violence C) what you practicing are terriorist tactics (think like I think or I will hurt you). 

You people are unbalanced full stop.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave IV said:


> Not withstanding the flaws you may attribute to this group, these were the most informative, instructional riders I have ever known. This group rode during my beginning years as a competitive cyclist (decades ago) and included predominately cat. 1 and 2 riders and several national champions. These guys taught me real bike- handling skills.
> 
> These guys were dead freaking serious about training and would teach you everything they knew, but they expected you to listen and understand. The World Championship jersey guy was not the only one to hit the deck. For instance, you were told once, maybe twice, not to overlap wheels. The third time you were shown what happens when you overlap wheels and this usually resulted with you on the ground.
> 
> These were the original "Harden-The-****-Up" guys.


Nah they were *******s and dangerous ones at that. You can keep fooling yourself but anyone that does what you discriping is a dick anyone that abides that behavor is a saddle sniffer and sheep, yeah Im talking about you.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave IV said:


> These were the original "Harden-The-****-Up" guys.


LOLZ. 
No, you're just a bunch of guys who ride a bicycle slightly faster than most people.
And that doesn't really matter much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> How did he do?
> 
> Pretty cool rubbing shoulders with the big guys. That's what I love about cycling.


Arvesen played super domestique in the fastest TT team in the race, 152 km in 3:29:30. My club's fastmen did 3:42:16 for fifth. Here's a video the Arvesen team made yesterday, in Norwegian without subtitles:


----------



## Taco Brown (Dec 1, 2010)

Who the hell cares! If you like it, wear it.


----------



## terryansimon (Oct 8, 2009)

the way I see it, if it's for sale, then it's okay to be worn.

so what if people can't agree to it. there's always no pleasing everyone, and you're bound to get people who thumb their noses at you if you're not wearing some flash and spunky kit from Assos/Sugoi/insert-other-expensive-Euro-cool-brand.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> Maybe, but when you showed up to ride with this group you knew what to expect. No one stumbled upon these rides by accident.


Hey, I remember watching _Fight Club_ too.

I like wearing pro team jerseys (not full kits) because they look and feel good and that motivates me to ride more, and faster. I wouldn't wear a current team kit for a race or to join an unfamiliar group ride, but relatively obscure retro ones, no problem - I just wouldn't show up in Molteni colours. 

As for award jerseys, some of them look brilliant (like the rainbow stripes) but they do spell n00b for us mere mortals. If you don't mind that, go for it. I agree with those people who here who say wear whatever you like: they're for sale. 

In any case, apart from the road, TT, track and MTB rainbows, the other world champion jersey logos actually look pretty naff - 'artistic cycling' and 'trial' champions really got a bum deal.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Dave IV said:


> Maybe, but when you showed up to ride with this group you knew what to expect. No one stumbled upon these rides by accident.


Were those the rides you stopped at the halfway point (140 miles into the ride), c0ckpunched each other for 10 minutes before filling the chamois with gravel and then riding home?


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

OMG! 

How am I going to be able to sit down and read velonews without being physically harmed by a crazed plumber worried about me using the UCI world championship colors!!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

A mirror frame is probably the best use for a Bontrager Jones.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Dave IV said:


> Real racers respect the the UCI jerseys. You don't wear the jersey unless you won the jersey. If you did not win it, don't wear it. Don't be a dick.
> 
> Several years ago there was a guy who showed up on a group training ride wearing the rainbow jersey. He was warned not to wear it again. He did. About 5 or 6 miles into the ride we was taken down. Shame on him.


thats too harsh. I agree with rward. if the guys had problems with it don't let him start the ride, but to physically harm another cyclist for wearing a jersey is taking things too far.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

That bathroom is the shiz. lose the towels though, they don't really scream 'Champion"

here's the skinny. Get what you want, wear what you want. Be prepared though, there are those few that will call you out on it. I mean, be prepared to sprint, climb, whatever. SInce I suck at all those I wouldn't be worried if I wore one. Would I wear one? Probably not. People already question my sexuality, and I don't think rainbows would help. My wife thinks it's funny.

You can't compare a WC jersey to a sports players jersey. Everyone on the team gets the kit. The 'champ' just gets a WC version. Just part of the prize package that's all. I'm not saying don't wear it. Hell I'd love to have a jersey that wasn't a boring solid color. It's your money. You earned it, spend it. It's no different than riding on a 'Official Team' bike. You didn't 'earn' the contract but that shouldn't stop you from riding a nice ride. 

To the 'we took em down' ahh ahh bullsh7 choo. puhleeze. The last time I heard macho ass talk like that I was in 9th grade gym class. I wasn't impressed, or scared then and I'm overly unimpressed now. Sorry cuz, someone stepped on the wrong turf yo? Someone be reppin color they don't gotz? Fo shizzle. seriously? lamest attempt at a horrible troll I've ever seen. Keep convincing yourself it was legit and eventually you'll believe yourself.

well that's enough. I'm out.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

K&K_Dad said:


> That bathroom is the shiz. lose the towels though, they don't really scream 'Champion"
> .


Cipo would argue that point;-)


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

VaughnA said:


> Cipo would argue that point;-)


Given the towels, I would have assume it was Cipo's bathroom, minus the MTB tire.


----------



## mango1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting thread... 

Makes me wonder if the same question was poised to a member of the 'World Champion' GB Packers, SF Giants, or LA Lakers, what their thoughts would be on someone wearing their jersey? And how they would feel about some 3rd-rate, 'wanna-be' sports fan (aka 'serious' enthusiast) physically harming someone for wearing 'their' jersey? I'm guessing they would not appreciate that. 

Of course... These are the same idiots riding 20+ mph, 2, 3, and 4 across in a pack on the public path, refusing to stay in their own lane, and exuding a "Screw you, get out of our way... We're 'real bike racers' and you are nothing but a &%$# *n00b*" attitude. :thumbsup:

That attitude is a prime example of why biking will never be a serious sport in the US. And why biking will never be considered a serious form of transportation, there will never be funds for bike lanes, there will never be serious public outcry for accidents involving cyclists, etc... That's the sound of the General Public saying, "No.... screw YOU".


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

spade2you said:


> Given the towels, I would have assume it was Cipo's bathroom, minus the MTB tire.


Nope, Mine. My wife loves to decorate. It's also got a fork as a spare TP holder, handlebars with stem for the washcloth in the shower and a few other touches..


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

VaughnA said:


> Nope, Mine. My wife loves to decorate. It's also got a fork as a spare TP holder, handlebars with stem for the washcloth in the shower and a few other touches..


I want your bathroom.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

mango1 said:


> Makes me wonder if the same question was poised to a member of the 'World Champion' GB Packers, SF Giants, or LA Lakers, what their thoughts would be on someone wearing their jersey? And would some 3rd-rate, 'wanna-be' sports fan (aka 'serious' enthusiast) physically harm someone for wearing 'their' jersey?


But the thing is you don't get a special jersey for winning the super bowl. or the world cup. or the world series. Like someone said you do get a green jacket for winning the masters. There's a huge difference. A WC jersey is like a trophy. It wasn't the jersey worn while the rider was riding. It was the jersey awarded for their riding. It would be like winning the super bowl and the winning team received a jersey with the right arm striped in stars & stripes that they could wear for one season. There's a difference between that and the jerseys used for just playing the game


----------



## mango1 (Jul 22, 2010)

K&K_Dad said:


> But the thing is you don't get a special jersey for winning the super bowl. or the world cup. or the world series. Like someone said you do get a green jacket for winning the masters. There's a huge difference. A WC jersey is like a trophy. It wasn't the jersey worn while the rider was riding. It was the jersey awarded for their riding. It would be like winning the super bowl and the winning team received a jersey with the right arm striped in stars & stripes that they could wear for one season. There's a difference between that and the jerseys used for just playing the game


This issue regarding the wearing of the jersey is primarily a *US-held attitude*... it's not an attitude held in Europe or elsewhere. 

Take a look at where the vast majority of the events have been held, and who the vast majority of the winners have been. Hint: it aint US-based, and VERY few have been US riders. Yet it's US 'racers' who hold this attitude? 

Perhaps US 'racers' should focus on more meaningful things... like competing on a world-class level, instead of focusing on 'insider rules' to make themselves feel superior to *'n00Bs'*. News Flash: The world does not revolve around or agree with the US on many, many things.


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

mango1 said:


> Interesting thread...
> 
> 
> 
> That attitude is a prime example of why biking will never be a serious sport in the US. And why biking will never be considered a serious form of transportation, there will never be funds for bike lanes, there will never be serious public outcry for accidents involving cyclists, etc... That's the sound of the General Public saying, "No.... screw YOU".


I disagree. It's not a serious sport for several reasons, among them, not as fun to watch on tv for non cyclists, you need $$$$ to race, USAC.

It's having a heard time becoming popular for transportation because people are lazy. Drivers are terrible. People are lazy. Ignorance. People are lazy. Car centric-culture. People are....


----------



## mango1 (Jul 22, 2010)

cropduster said:


> I disagree. It's not a serious sport for several reasons, among them, not as fun to watch on tv for non cyclists, you need $$$$ to race, USAC.
> 
> It's having a heard time becoming popular for transportation because people are lazy. Drivers are terrible. People are lazy. Ignorance. People are lazy. Car centric-culture. People are....


Of course... You are correct. 

But US bikers dreaming up their own (ridiculous) rules to put down other US bikers ain't helping the cause one bit.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

VaughnA said:


> Nope, Mine. My wife loves to decorate. It's also got a fork as a spare TP holder, handlebars with stem for the washcloth in the shower and a few other touches..


Ah, very cool. I suppose if it were really Cipo's bathroom, he'd have mirrors AND pictures of himself everywhere and maybe a Cavendish dartboard.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

The guy that would ride while wearing an unearned World Championship jersey is the same guy who would show up at a Memorial Day celebration wearing an unearned Medal of Honor, Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Star (AKA, a Chucklehead).


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

K&K_Dad said:


> But the thing is you don't get a special jersey for winning the super bowl. or the world cup. or the world series. Like someone said you do get a green jacket for winning the masters. There's a huge difference. A WC jersey is like a trophy. It wasn't the jersey worn while the rider was riding. It was the jersey awarded for their riding. It would be like winning the super bowl and the winning team received a jersey with the right arm striped in stars & stripes that they could wear for one season. There's a difference between that and the jerseys used for just playing the game


This analogy fails. The rainbow jersey is not like a trophy. The rainbow winner gets an actual trophy for winning their event. The rainbow jersey is exactly what its name says, it is...a jersey. The WC is entitled and/or must wear the rainbow jersey in any UCI racing event that is in the same category of racing in which the world championship was won. Outside of this formal race environment, wearing a rainbow jersey means nothing, and is absolutely not disrespectful. In fact, it is more likely the opposite. A tribute to the WC. 

Also, to those that are yapping about how disrespectful wearing the rainbow jersey is, please tell us which World Championship you have won. Otherwise shut yur yappers. How can anyone other than a world champion be disrespected by another wearing the rainbow colors. Come on people. Yer yapping is nothing more than elitist dribble.

Also, in the super bowl example, I promise you that if such jerseys existed they would be sold to the general public.

Hey Thor, time to tell the truth. Fess up to taking out that dude in David IV's infamous group take down and we will all forgive you.


----------



## mango1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Dave IV said:


> The guy that would ride while wearing an unearned World Championship jersey is the same guy who would show up at a Memorial Day celebration wearing an unearned Medal of Honor, Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Star (AKA, a Chucklehead).


We've heard your opinion before and you're entitled to it. 

However, the fact is: The vast majority of biking enthusiasts throughout the world disagree with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dave IV said:


> The guy that would ride while wearing an unearned World Championship jersey is the same guy who would show up at a Memorial Day celebration wearing an unearned Medal of Honor, Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Star (AKA, a Chucklehead).


uh-huh. Sure.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

mango1 said:


> We've heard your opinion before and you're entitled to it.
> 
> However, the fact is: The vast majority of biking enthusiasts throughout the world disagree with you. :thumbsup:


I suspect that the vast majority of riders who race would agree with me. 
The recreational riders (biking enthusiasts) with the shelf full of "participation" trophies are those that disagree.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dave IV said:


> I suspect that the vast majority of riders who race would agree with me.


They might agree with you that racers shouldn't wear the WC jersey, but I highly doubt you'd find any racers who would agree that it's ok to put riders on the ground for it. Plus, I still think you made that part up. I was in the presence of a former world champ, perhaps I could have asked him this, but it was after this thread appeared.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave IV said:


> The guy that would ride while wearing an unearned World Championship jersey is the same guy who would show up at a Memorial Day celebration wearing an unearned Medal of Honor, Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Star (AKA, a Chucklehead).


What a load of shite. 

First of your group ride is nothing like a memorial day celebration ... at all, secondly it is, I believe, illegal to manufacture a replica of the medal of honor by US law. On the other hand the WC jersey is liceneced and sold by legitmate sources and totally fair game to be worn by anyone who wants to, I might not consider it the coolest thing to do but as long as they are not racing in it what ever.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*dont cross that line*



Dave IV said:


> The guy that would ride while wearing an unearned World Championship jersey is the same guy who would show up at a Memorial Day celebration wearing an unearned Medal of Honor, Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Star (AKA, a Chucklehead).


My Uncle survived Coral Sea. My grandfather WW1, my great grandfather Confederate, got the sabre down stairs, and its getting sold. I laugh at this because, I know my family would not care. You have however equated the wrong deal. See, you can dope and have talent and be a World Champ. People DIE for the honors you speak of and to equate them, thats a cowards way. Its beyond impaired, its just limp and lame on a level, yet unknown.

You dont have it, you never did and in fact, you are a never was. Its insulting, and sadly, IF YOU were the one taken down, you can bet your ass, I would be the one helping you GET BACK UP, cause you my friend are a bunch of sorrow. I pity you, and DONT insult the lives given wih your pathetic ED driven ego sapped saga of weaknes and cruelty. Whatever syndrome you have, get treated.


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

LOL, this discussion is epic. What I really want to know is: OP(red masi), what did you decide?


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

ttug said:


> My Uncle survived Coral Sea. My grandfather WW1, my great grandfather Confederate, got the sabre down stairs, and its getting sold. I laugh at this because, I know my family would not care. You have however equated the wrong deal. See, you can dope and have talent and be a World Champ. People DIE for the honors you speak of and to equate them, thats a cowards way. Its beyond impaired, its just limp and lame on a level, yet unknown.
> 
> You dont have it, you never did and in fact, you are a never was. Its insulting, and sadly, IF YOU were the one taken down, you can bet your ass, I would be the one helping, cause you my friend are a bunch of sorrow. I pity you, and DONT insult the lives given wih your pathetic ED driven ego sapped saga of weaknes and cruelty. Whatever syndrome you have, get treated.


Wow, it appears you have a tendency to over-react. All I did was compare people wearing awards they did not earn. I do not believe either situation is acceptable. 

You, sir, respond by trying to insult me. Maybe you should look in the mirror when you speak of someone needing treatment.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

cropduster said:


> LOL, this discussion is epic.


I am giving it my best effort.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Dave IV said:


> Wow, it appears you have a tendency to over-react. All I did was compare people wearing awards they did not earn. I do not believe either situation is acceptable.
> 
> You, sir, respond by trying to insult me. Maybe you should look in the mirror when you speak of someone needing treatment.


Oooh boy. This is about to get good...


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Dave IV said:


> I suspect that the vast majority of riders who race would agree with me.
> The recreational riders (biking enthusiasts) with the shelf full of "participation" trophies are those that disagree.


Please provide your name and license number so we can confirm (or, more likely, not confirm) that you are a real racer.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Where do you ride*



Dave IV said:


> I am giving it my best effort.


Where do you ride? your "best"

You, me, my world champ jersey 

I DEFY YOU, I DARE YOU to try and take me down.

BRING IT


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Oooh boy. This is about to get good...


Meh, credibility is unraveling...like a cheap UCI world champ jersey?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*AGAIN, where do you ride?*



Dave IV said:


> Wow, it appears you have a tendency to over-react. All I did was compare people wearing awards they did not earn. I do not believe either situation is acceptable.
> 
> You, sir, respond by trying to insult me. Maybe you should look in the mirror when you speak of someone needing treatment.


You sir, got a stiffy talking about others being cruel to another rider. TRY ME. You wont, cause you know. Just tell me where you ride. Thats all I need to know. Look for a guy with big calves, on a Bianchi, please


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

ttug said:


> You sir, got a stiffy talking about others being cruel to another rider. TRY ME. You wont, cause you know. Just tell me where you ride. Thats all I need to know. Look for a guy with big calves, on a Bianchi, please


I did not get a stiffy. I wrote that the guy was taken down. I also wrote that I did not do it. In addition, I wrote that I had no sympathy because of his attitude and demeanor.

You are responding by trying to insult me and on the verge of threatening me. I do trust that you are getting enjoyment out of this, because it sounds as if you are ready to rupture an aneurysm.

And you must know deep down that I have no intention of giving you my name , or license number, and have absolutely no desire to ride with you.

So, I fully expect your next post to be filled with insults and threats and maybe some name-calling. If it makes you feel better let it rip...I can take it.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

Tschai said:


> This analogy fails. The rainbow jersey is not like a trophy. The rainbow winner gets an actual trophy for winning their event. The rainbow jersey is exactly what its name says, it is...a jersey. The WC is entitled and/or must wear the rainbow jersey in any UCI racing event that is in the same category of racing in which the world championship was won. Outside of this formal race environment, wearing a rainbow jersey means nothing, and is absolutely not disrespectful. In fact, it is more likely the opposite. A tribute to the WC.


How is this fail? is everyone given a WC/rainbow jersey every year? no. you have to earn it. Better yet you have to win it. I should have written it like this

Kit = sprorts uniform
super bowl ring/stanley cup/masters jacket/whatever you want to put in this category = World Champion Jersey

please show me an example of 1 rider(in the pro peloton) that wears the rainbow that didn't earn/win it in any prior year.

I never said it was disrespect at all. I can't earn/win/deserve a Purple Heart. Why? because I've been told I can't join the military. I can't add MD to the end of my name. Why? because I didn't put in the time. that's all I'm saying.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

cropduster said:


> LOL, this discussion is epic. What I really want to know is: OP(red masi), what did you decide?



*Cropduster* - Thanks for asking... Here is my decision:

Item: UCI Road Champs Short Sleeve Cycling Jersey - 2011 XLarge [5]
Sku: 106019-005
Qty: 1
Shipped By: Royal Mail Intl Priority

Kind Regards,
Your ProBikeKit Team
The Online Road Experts
ProBikeKit




Dave IV said:


> Real racers respect the the UCI jerseys. You don't wear the jersey unless you won the jersey. If you did not win it, don't wear it. Don't be a dick.
> 
> Several years ago there was a guy who showed up on a group training ride wearing the rainbow jersey. He was warned not to wear it again. He did. About 5 or 6 miles into the ride we was taken down. Shame on him.


*Dave IV* - Thanks for helping me make up my mind. Hope to run into you on the road some day. Please.... Don't be shy.




fredstaple said:


> Its a European dominate sport, in Europe all kinds of people wear the jersey of the rider, team or category of event they like best and/or support. If you like Thor, buy a Garmin version of it. If you like Danish Nat'l champ, buy his jersey. If you think the UCI world champ jersey is cool - buy it and wear it proudly. You are supporting cycling. If you like the Yankees, especially the year they last won the World Series, then buy the special edition Yankees world series jersey. There ain't nothing wrong with it.
> 
> If the UCI did not want you to wear it, they would not allow it to be licensed and sold. The UCI loves seeing people wearing these jerseys. If anyone were ever to say anything to you, they are an A-hole who has nothing better to do with their lives than worry about someone else's.
> 
> It is not like buying a trophy. The winner also gets a medal - thats the world champ trophy. If you buy a replica of the world champ medal and wear it around, then maybe you are pushing the limits a bit.





ZoSoSwiM said:


> Wear it... Just don't show up to a race wearing it.


I can dig it! :thumbsup:


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*no you cant*



Dave IV said:


> I did not get a stiffy. I wrote that the guy was taken down. I also wrote that I did not do it. In addition, I wrote that I had no sympathy because of his attitude and demeanor.
> 
> You are responding by trying to insult me and on the verge of threatening me. I do trust that you are getting enjoyment out of this, because it sounds as if you are ready to rupture an aneurysm.
> 
> ...


The honors you mention in the Military are for those who gave when others could not. They defended people, they in some cases died for the idea of defendinmg those who cant defend themselves.

You approve of bullying, while I do not believe you were not invollved at all. WHY? Because you saw it, you knew it was coming and you did nothing. Thats a coward. WOSE YET, the little respect I would give to a freak, or die hard with some challenged view, is not for you. You enjoyed it. You have a sickness and you still have not told me, where do you ride. You dont because YOU KNOW what would happen if you tried that with me as do your friends..........When Parkinsans hit me hard, some folks were real pricks about it. Guys I dropped made a point of sticking it, some feigned shaking it was a real gasser. Well, now I am getting back in shape and I PROMISE YOU, they are not laughing so much right now. So you got your jollies, picking on the weak under the aegis of some warped twisted ethic or code.Its weak, and those who care, those who like riding, the are strong....


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

K&K_Dad said:


> How is this fail? is everyone given a WC/rainbow jersey every year? no. you have to earn it. Better yet you have to win it. I should have written it like this
> 
> Kit = sprorts uniform
> super bowl ring/stanley cup/masters jacket/whatever you want to put in this category = World Champion Jersey
> ...


This is better. Michael Jordan is the only one allowed to wear a No. 23 Bull's jersey in an NBA game. Anyone can wear it anywhere else. Thor is the only one allowed to wear the WC road jersey in a UCI road race. Anyone can wear it anywhere else.

Rings and cups are trophies, not jerseys. Jerseys are jerseys, not trophies. NBA jerseys are licensed and sold to the general public. So too are rainbow jerseys. Rings and cups are not.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

the things that people stress about....


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

ttug said:


> The honors you mention in the Military are for those who gave when others could not. They defended people, they in some cases died for the idea of defendinmg those who cant defend themselves.
> 
> You approve of bullying, while I do not believe you were not invollved at all. WHY? Because you saw it, you knew it was coming and you did nothing. Thats a coward. WOSE YET, the little respect I would give to a freak, or die hard with some challenged view, is not for you. You enjoyed it. You have a sickness and you still have not told me, where do you ride. You dont because YOU KNOW what would happen if you tried that with me as do your friends..........When Parkinsans hit me hard, some folks were real pricks about it. Guys I dropped made a point of sticking it, some feigned shaking it was a real gasser. Well, now I am getting back in shape and I PROMISE YOU, they are not laughing so much right now. So you got your jollies, picking on the weak under the aegis of some warped twisted ethic or code.Its weak, and those who care, those who like riding, the are strong....


We are more alike than you think. The guys you dropped that then went on to drop you are very similar to the guy who wore the World Championship jersey. The first time he showed up wearing the jersey he was told not to do it again. He could have chose not to wear it, or wear it and ride with another group; but as you say, he was a real prick and trying to stick it to this group of riders. After the ride he was not laughing so much. So he initially got his jollies by thumbing his nose at the guys on this ride, but found the group was stronger. If I have a sickness, then we both need the same treatment. The only difference is that you seem hostile, while I am just expressing opinion.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*oh BS*



Dave IV said:


> We are more alike than you think. The guys you dropped that then went on to drop you are very similar to the guy who wore the World Championship jersey. The first time he showed up wearing the jersey he was told not to do it again. He could have chose not to wear it, or wear it and ride with another group; but as you say, he was a real prick and trying to stick it to this group of riders. After the ride he was not laughing so much. So he initially got his jollies by thumbing his nose at the guys on this ride, but found the group was stronger. If I have a sickness, then we both need the same treatment. The only difference is that you seem hostile, while I am just expressing opinion.


The deal is, you dont have the talent to ride at that level, nor did the guy riding. SO WHAT? Few of us do. Thats why they are called World Champions

Thats not the issue. YOU were at fault, YOU are a person, YOU have a set on ya, dont be weak and LET A PERSON COME TO HARM. Was he stronger than you? Did it just eat you alive that a guy rode better had fun and did not care what you thought? Bet you get that alot right? NOBODY CARES. Wonder about that? I dont. I would tell you to jam it as well. 

NOBODY FINDS out the group is stronger. Anyone knows that. YOU did not like the guy. Fine, He was a stronger rider and just did not gel did he? WHAT IF he had actual talent and WHAT IF YOU DID NOT?

Are you telling me that if he did it YOUR WAY, the way YOU wanted it was all good? I think not. Thats a control freak fantasy. The deal is you let, a guy get kicked low, because he did not do things the way you liked.

So, what does this mean? The guy who got me into cycling had LOTS of talent. Qualified fior the 84 team, was a junior at 7-11, nice guy, OFF THE BIKE. ON THE BIKE he had TALENT and NO he did NOT listen very well, UNTIL he learned how to ride in a team. HOW did he do that? He did so because he was on a TEAM of folks that TAUGHT HIM how to. WHY did these guys teach him? Most did not have his talent, BUT they thought about the team, saw his ability and it eventually worked out.

I could say, these guys were the real deal, were actually professional and YOU and your group of LOSERS are not. It would be accurate, but, not close to what you did that day.

Deflect all you want, the fault is in you, your lack of team, lack of talent and most all LACK OF COURAGE show clear. Wanna know why they stuck it to me? My bike was cheaper, my dedication was better, I lost 120 pounds and just rode better SO, I get a disease and its all good to kick me while I am down. **** THEM. What if it was reversed, what would I do? I would HELP. I would TRY and most of all, I WOULD SAY, ya bunch of cowards, you disgust me, REGARDLESS of the personality, what you did was wrong and worst of all, you dam well know it


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Dave IV said:


> We are more alike than you think. The guys you dropped that then went on to drop you are very similar to the guy who wore the World Championship jersey. The first time he showed up wearing the jersey he was told not to do it again. He could have chose not to wear it, or wear it and ride with another group; but as you say, he was a real prick and trying to stick it to this group of riders. After the ride he was not laughing so much. So he initially got his jollies by thumbing his nose at the guys on this ride, but found the group was stronger. If I have a sickness, then we both need the same treatment. The only difference is that you seem hostile, while I am just expressing opinion.


Assuming he was told not to wear the jersey again, and assuming he should have known there would be consequences if he did wear it again, taking him out was far outside the scope of the warnings and possible consequences. You can't logically get around this and just say he should have known or he chose to wear it again or he needed to get taken down as treatment for his sickness. Because of this, all of your logic fails and I have come to believe that you are the real Thor Husvold in da house.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> Given the towels, I would have assume it was Cipo's bathroom...


Not enough hair products or wimmins for Cipo's bathroom.

Anyone want a ticket for ttug vs Dave IV? I know who my money's on.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Dave IV said:


> The guy that would ride while wearing an unearned World Championship jersey is the same guy who would show up at a Memorial Day celebration wearing an unearned Medal of Honor, Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Star (AKA, a Chucklehead).


I'm not Mr. Pro Military, yet I find this comparison beyond laughable. It's clear that you take yourself and your hobby way too seriously.


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

masi, glad to see you followed through with your order regardless of how some feel. Hope you still have the enthusiasm by the time the jersey gets to you. I've heard the everything being sent over from the UK is taking a really long time these days due to new mail regulations.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

One of my racer buds has an old saying that I love *You do you*........meaning if you dont want to listen to anyone else, then be yourself and thats it. 
I have a champ jersey that the wife bought me, I like it cuz its white and I do decent amount of riding before the sun makes it up and I like to be seen! haha I have all sorts of team gears that I either won or was given to by family or friends Cervelo, Garmin, Cannondale and so on........ and I wear it with no problem. It covers the body and stinks after a bad sweat like they all do! HAHA
Again like I said.....You do You......


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave IV said:


> Wow, it appears you have a tendency to over-react. All I did was compare people wearing awards they did not earn. I do not believe either situation is acceptable.
> 
> You, sir, respond by trying to insult me. Maybe you should look in the mirror when you speak of someone needing treatment.


your the one thats bragged about having no sympathy for you loser "friends" commiting a crime and intentionally crashing someone acting on the their rights to free wear legal clothing. Then you compair your group ride to a memorial day celebrating. Your a self improtant person that begs to be insulted. BTW you do need treatment to stand by and watch people crashed and hurt while trying to enjoy themselves bespeaks of a person with moral issues and little backbone.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Glad to see you purchased the jersey! Wear it around town and when you ride with your friends. I am sure they will ask where you got the cool jersey. As was said don't show up for any races in it and you will be fine. Hope the ID 10 T's around here have not dampened your enthusiasm for cycling.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I would have a difficult time riding with someone that had a problem with you wearing that jersey....wear what you want


Well said!


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

Tschai said:


> This is better. Michael Jordan is the only one allowed to wear a No. 23 Bull's jersey in an NBA game. Anyone can wear it anywhere else. Thor is the only one allowed to wear the WC road jersey in a UCI road race. Anyone can wear it anywhere else.
> 
> Rings and cups are trophies, not jerseys. Jerseys are jerseys, not trophies. NBA jerseys are licensed and sold to the general public. So too are rainbow jerseys. Rings and cups are not.


Well said! Cycling is just another sport. I'm not sure why some of these sick primadonnas would get their chamois in such a bunch.:cryin:

These nasayers got a serious problem.:mad2:


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Dave IV said:


> Real racers respect the the UCI jerseys. You don't wear the jersey unless you won the jersey. If you did not win it, don't wear it. Don't be a dick.
> 
> Several years ago there was a guy who showed up on a group training ride wearing the rainbow jersey. He was warned not to wear it again. He did. About 5 or 6 miles into the ride we was taken down. Shame on him.


That is just wrong and embodies all that is wrong with elitiest cycling IMO.

len


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

GetReal said:


> Well said! Cycling is just another sport. I'm not sure why some of these sick primadonnas would get their chamois in such a bunch.:cryin:
> 
> These nasayers got a serious problem.:mad2:


Yep. I am not sure why, but in the USA so many cyclists feel they are something more than just sport enthusiasts.


----------



## mango1 (Jul 22, 2010)

redmasi said:


>


You know... That is a *great* looking jersey. ~100 degrees out and it looks nice and cool. Just ordered one myself. $58 shipped (w/ PBK10)... . 

See you on the road! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

rward325 said:


> Glad to see you purchased the jersey! Wear it around town and when you ride with your friends. I am sure they will ask where you got the cool jersey. As was said don't show up for any races in it and you will be fine. Hope the ID 10 T's around here have not dampened your enthusiasm for cycling.


Agreed. Glad you purchased the jersey. I am sure you are purchasing it primarily because of how it looks....and not so much for what it stands for. That is, if the world champion jersey was hideous looking, I am pretty sure you wouldn't buy it. If I saw you at our club rides, I honestly wouldn't think much of it, except that it's a cool and clean looking jersey. Enjoy it!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

redmasi, did you have any idea of what can of worms you were opening?


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

kbwh said:


> redmasi, did you have any idea of what can of worms you were opening?



You know I did.... 

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

ttug said:


> The deal is, you dont have the talent to ride at that level, nor did the guy riding. SO WHAT? Few of us do. Thats why they are called World Champions
> 
> Thats not the issue. YOU were at fault, YOU are a person, YOU have a set on ya, dont be weak and LET A PERSON COME TO HARM. Was he stronger than you? Did it just eat you alive that a guy rode better had fun and did not care what you thought? Bet you get that alot right? NOBODY CARES. Wonder about that? I dont. I would tell you to jam it as well.
> 
> ...


 I suppose this all just comes down to a difference of opinion.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Dave IV said:


> I suppose this all just comes down to a difference of opinion.


Seems the majority opinion is what you condoned and laughed at deserves a good caning.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, by the way (and some of you searching my posts to other threads may have realized this) I take what might be considered a bit of perverse pleasure in being provocative with my posts. Especially when others tend to get there shorts all in a bunch over what is posted on the internet. 

So relax , take a few deep breaths, everything will be OK. See you guys in the next controversial thread.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dave IV said:


> I suppose this all just comes down to a difference of opinion.


If you consider this a difference of opinion and can deflect this like it is nothing then there is nothing any of us can say or do to change what you think. That is fine you are entitled to your opinion. The one thing that can not be argued is that an individual was injured that day for type of clothing he wore. This happens quite often in certain parts of Los Angeles if you cross the wrong street with the wrong colored bandana or tennis shoes on. They get shot, beaten or stabbed for it there. Your group had the same mentality that day whether you admit it or not. I consider you and your friends on the same level as these groups on the day you did this. You are no better than a common street thug bringing violence to the streets. The only difference is you ride a fancy high dollar bicycle and get to go home to nice place and eat good food and sleep in a nice bed. They get to fight for what they have. They do what they do to save face and stay alive! Why do you do it?

P.S. if this whole thing was your perverse sense at turmoil here you are an even bigger douchebag than I thought.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Redmasi, stick around........you've stayed above this mess and stuck to your guns. :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I fricken' like Redmasi. Kid has chutzbah.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If Dave IV can't name the rider who rebels and wears the WC jersey as well as medal of honor OR former national champs that took him down, I say it didn't happen.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*really*



Dave IV said:


> I suppose this all just comes down to a difference of opinion.


Yes, sure.

But hear me now. Since you dont say where you ride, or who you are, thats fine. However, if I find out, and you try to take me down or your group of cowards try it, the only difference will be my #13 stuck up your bony ass


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave IV said:


> I suppose this all just comes down to a difference of opinion.



Bullshit - you and your group of hoolgans crashed a guy for wearing clothing your didn't like him wearing (not illegal) that's not opinion. The fact you can't see that further points out that you are a sick and morally skewed person, seek help.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Dave IV said:


> Oh, by the way (and some of you searching my posts to other threads may have realized this) I take what might be considered a bit of perverse pleasure in being provocative with my posts. Especially when others tend to get there shorts all in a bunch over what is posted on the internet.
> 
> So relax , take a few deep breaths, everything will be OK. See you guys in the next controversial thread.


Now you admit that you are a troll? 

I'll remember that the next time you post.

Len


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

like all other internet trolls.. 'oh yeah I was just trolling' mumblemumle mumble 'cuz i don't wanna get my ass kicked in real life.' mumblemumblemumble 'it was just a joke'. mumbmlemumblemumble.

still lame.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave IV said:


> Oh, by the way (and some of you searching my posts to other threads may have realized this) I take what might be considered a bit of perverse pleasure in being provocative with my posts. Especially when others tend to get there shorts all in a bunch over what is posted on the internet.
> 
> So relax , take a few deep breaths, everything will be OK. See you guys in the next controversial thread.


You not provocative in that you generate disccution of expand thoughts or contribute anything useful you just seek to enflame, grow up loser.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

K&K_Dad said:


> like all other internet trolls.. 'oh yeah I was just trolling' mumblemumle mumble 'cuz i don't wanna get my ass kicked in real life.' mumblemumblemumble 'it was just a joke'. mumbmlemumblemumble.
> 
> still lame.


The incident did happen as I described, but is is amazing to see a group of people who were not involved assume they know everything about the incident, then get all hot and bothered and start name-calling and issuing threats.

I related an incident that happened many years ago and it is what it is.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

ttug said:


> Yes, sure.
> 
> But hear me now. Since you dont say where you ride, or who you are, thats fine. However, if I find out, and you try to take me down or your group of cowards try it, the only difference will be my #13 stuck up your bony ass


It appears that you may have anger issues.

Oh, how would you know my ass is boney?


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Dave IV said:


> I related an incident that happened many years ago and it is what it is.


You did more than relate an incident. You provided your opinions, such as "shame on him", "I have no sympathy for him" and he should "suffer the consequences." 

In any case, I would ride with you without any issues. You seem like a fun guy and I don't believe you really had no sympathy for the guy that was taken out.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Dave IV said:


> ... but is is amazing to see a group of people who were not involved assume they know everything about the incident ...


What are we missing? We're only hearing your side of the story, which is in support of the attack. So what are you omitting that would make us sympathize with you?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*no problem*



Dave IV said:


> It appears that you may have anger issues.
> 
> Oh, how would you know my ass is boney?


It appears that you are a cowardly troll who has ED issues and takes it out on people to see if they can get a rise...thats fine by me. Of copurse, it would be a real howl if it became known where you ride or who you ride for......yessiree, a real howl


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

dave, you alluded to this guy possibly doing other things that were angering the group. was he warned to not ride with the group? Was he taken down for wearing the jersey or in addition to wearing the jersey riding like an a$$?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

cropduster said:


> dave, you alluded to this guy possibly doing other things that were angering the group. was he warned to not ride with the group? Was he taken down for wearing the jersey or in addition to wearing the jersey riding like an a$$?



Does it matter, you can wear what you want and act how you want as long as you do not impead others in their pursuit of happiness your, people are not allowed to assult you for it.


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> Does it matter, you can wear what you want and act how you want as long as you do not impead others in their pursuit of happiness your, people are not allowed to assult you for it.


If you go back and reread my post, I was asking if the guy was riding like a jerk in addition to wearing the jersey. I'll admit my sentence wasn't very succinct.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave IV said:


> It appears that you may have anger issues


Says the guy who thinks it's okay to knock people off their bikes for wearing a jersey they don't like.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

AlanE said:


> I would never wear it. Horizontal stripes make me look fat.


"Do these pants make my butt look fat?"

"No, your BUTT makes your butt look fat!"

:aureola:


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

What does it matter what he was doing? He could have been spewing the vilest garbage. I can think of no reason to take him (or people who happen to overlap wheels) down, possibly cause severe injury, even threaten his life. 

I would hope, as Spade suggests, that it never actually happened, that there is no group out there that actually does these things, that it's just Dave IV on an armchair testosterone high. 

But the problem is that his attitude exists. It's scary. Who knows - he's maybe high-fiving and saluting the mirror right now. 

Seriously Dave - look at the rancour you've caused. Are you truly condoning causing physical harm to someone for what you perceive as transgressions? How would you feel if someone were to put you down for the things you've said here?

I guess I'm just a peacenik.


----------

